
End Software Patents - apgwoz
http://endsoftpatents.org/
======
apgwoz
See also: <http://www.fsf.org/news/endsoftwarepatents-phase-II>

------
stonemetal
What is the big deal about software patents? Why no rage over hardware
patents?

~~~
apgwoz
I heard RMS speak about patents a few years ago, and if I remember correctly
(which I probably am not) it was simply that software patents were more
important because more people have the means to write software than they have
to build hardware. Thus, innovation is impacted more on software.

I believe he also claimed that "hardware patents" and "software patents" are
in many ways the same, since one patent can cover both hardware and software.
Instead there's a distinction of a software patent being, "a patent which
restricts software development."

------
bhiggins
but then mr. myhrvold couldn't horde a bunch of patents and collect protection
money that is then reinvested in the hording operation, and then he wouldn't
be able to bake the world's biggest chocolate chip cookie that he was so
eagerly planning.

